# Mitsubishi HC6800 LCD Projector: Official Thread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3085[/img] *Mitsubishi HC6800 LCD Projector*

*Specifications*
Imaging Technology: 0.74" 3-LCD (with Micro Lens)
Brightness/Lumens: 1500 ANSI Lumens
Native Resolution: 1920 x 1080
Maximum Resolution: 1920 x 1200
Viewable Size: 50-300 inches
Contrast Ratio: 30,000 : 1 (on/off)
Lens Throw Ratio: 1.4 - 2.26
Zoom & Focus Adjustment: Powered Focus & Zoom
Horizontal Frequency: 15-100 kHz
Vertical Scan Rate: 50-120 Hz
Inputs: mini D-sub X1, RCA X1, S-Video X1, Component (Y,PB/CB,PR/CR) X1, HDMI(1.3) X2
Lamp Life: 4000 hours (low mode)
Noise Level: 26dB (standard mode) - 20dB (low mode)
Weight: 16.5 lbs.
MSRP: $3495












*Features and Benefits*

*Native 1080p*: High definition 1080p resolution for amazing picture quality.

*IDT ReonVX next generation full 10-bit video processor*: Equipped with the latest IDT ReonVX chip for high performance video processing and HQV noise reduction to ensure high quality picture reproduction.

*Auto Iris*: Increases detail and enhances contrast levels.
HDMI connectivity: Includes 2 HDMI v1.3 inputs. Allows for a true digital connection for easy connections to your HD equipment.

*Side Access Lamp*: User can replace lamp with out taking down the projector if ceiling mounted. This design simplifies lamp replacements without turning the projector around or over when mounted on the ceiling or resting on a shelf. This design helps with reduce overall cost of ownership and maintenance.

*Long Lamp Life*: An amazing lamp life estimated to last up to 4000hrs. Provides owner with hours of home cinema watching enjoyment.

*Anamorphic Mode Support*: Includes Anamorphic Mode 1 and Mode 2 support for your viewing enjoyment and convenience

*Newly developed HD compatible lens system*: Equipped with a lens system comprised of 17 elements in 14 groups, including three ED (extra-low dispersion) lenses. This lens system dramatically improves chromatic aberration and peripheral focus.

*Ultra-Quiet Noise Level*: Amazing low 20dBA noise level (low mode), so you can sit back and enjoy your home theater picture instead of any distracting equipment noise level.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3087[/img] *Overview*



Deep blacks, brilliant whites. The HC6800 High Definition Projector brings cinema theater quality to home entertainment. Advanced technologies deliver contrasts now more distinctive than ever before. Images come to life with stunning color, clarity and sound quality. It’s a home theater you never thought you’d get to experience.

Beautiful contrast, color and clarity even in brightly lit rooms, regardless of the source
At a high 1500lm, the HC6800 home theater projector gives you high-definition at its very best, even in the relative brightness of a living room with the curtains closed. Aperture ratio is a 20% more than what conventional LCD panels offer, providing distinctly superior reproduction. Images are consistently beautiful, whether played back from terrestrial digital broadcasts, Blu-ray media or other source.

Incredible true-to-source reproduction with advanced video processing
Reon-VX IC from Silicon Optix converts quality high-definition and DVD into 1,920 x 1,080 pixel images. A 10-bit calculation at the core of the high-precision I-P conversion function assures signals from all types of sources, from terrestrial, satellite digital broadcasts to recorded videos, are progressively played back with superior picture quality.
More technologies that keep this HD projector ahead of the curve

* Diamond Black Iris instantaneously tracks and adjusts projected light quality and brightness, toning down blacks as needed.
* Original Contrast Control technology maintain optimal whites
* Blu-ray 24-P direct output for smooth movement and up to twice the speed of cinema film
* A bright 910lm is maintained even when using Cinema mode (D65)
* Wide-range cinema color filter adjusts color balance spanning the green and cyan spectrum, so the HD projector reproduces colors with exceptional depth and brightness

Sit back and relax. This HD Projector is designed for comfort.
The HC6800 High Definition Projector creates breath-taking home theater quality. The powered ultrashort-throw shift lens adjusts for installation in small and large rooms and for horizontal or vertical set-up. HDMI compatibility and wide cinema scope size bring a vivid, high contrast, larger-than-life experience to your home theater.

*PJCentral Review*

*Calculator Pro*


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This projector is supposedly not available for sale online in the US. Must be a Best Buy/Magnolia agreement of some sort. :huh:

Also the MSRP is much higher than the current street price of $2499.98 at BB and less elsewhere.


----------



## todd03blown (Dec 21, 2009)

I bought one of these a couple weeks ago at BB magnolia and have it setup and have been watching on a dark chocolate brown wall and its looks good on a less than desireable wall.

I am in the process of getting all my ingredients laid out for the scorpion N8 as it appears is the formula I will be using. Hopefully once done I can post some pictures up for all to see.


----------



## todd03blown (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I have been watching my projector as my screen is about 80% done..4 coats of primer and 2 coats of scorpion (1 coat left) and let me tell you the picture is AMAZING!! I have only adjusted the colors slightly as my BD sears and munsil calibration disc will arrive tomorrow so that will be the final step.

I watch the Holiday at home special tonight on CBS at 8pm that was hosted by Faith Hill and the picture quality and colors were just jaw dropping!! I could see the fine hairs on her shoulders while she was singing!!

anyone looking for a projector in this price range has to check this out!! The unit is sooooooo quiet you cannot even hear it and the low lamp mode is perfect and puts out a great bright picture.

I am projecting a 125" diagonal screen with a 15'-2" throw and seating is at 12-12.5' feet away.

BD's look amazing with great clarity and color depth, gives an almost 3D look..the color field is that deep!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report Todd! :T


----------

